# anxiety



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

twitching.

my muscle twitches have been going crazy of late.

So i hear that magnesium is eaten up when your anxious, and thus muscle twitches are caused.

I don't know--anyways, how are people's muscle twitches?

I get them them on my left eyelid (really weird), I get them on my left leg above the knee cap, and generally everywhere else on my legs (even on the bottom of my foot, didn't even think twitches were possible there).

Just want to get some validation--because my hypochondria is gonna convince me that I have MS or some severely rare muscle disease thats going to kill me in 3 months or something.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

brianjones said:


> twitching.
> 
> my muscle twitches have been going crazy of late.
> 
> ...


research eyelid myoclonus, myoclonus in general. It is something of an epileptic phenomena. Probably a stress phenomena as well. Isn't everything?


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey,

Your good I have had the same thing. Still get it sometimes, but is almost gone. My legs felt like there was popcorn underneath them, and then burning and buzzing. Try cal mag in liquid form and I have baths with epsion salts which is mag. It can be absorbed through the skin too.

take care clark


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

brianjones said:


> twitching.
> 
> my muscle twitches have been going crazy of late.
> 
> ...


u cud be just feeling akward and u dont notice cuz of dp


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I get that some, yesterday in my upper lip, which was weird--it got this kind of stitch in it that went away pretty quickly. Part of the weirdness for me, with dp, is that all of this stuff seems to come from out of nowhere, so it could be anything from nothing to something terrible, or in between, like anxiety, which it probably is for me.

I'm not sure that my dp was caused by anxiety, since it happened after a breakup, and seems like it may have something more to do with attachments, but anxiety does seem to intersect with it, and may amp it up.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I get the eye/corner of the eye twitching, it's annoying. Other twitching can be common with anxiety, if you're worried , don't be affraid to have your dr check it our


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm afraid again.

I've recently noticed that I've lost quite a bit of sensitivity in my hands and face. I've also had this tingling in my left shoulder blade (which I've had on and off for years) come back and become a lot more chronic. This is accompanied by muscle twitching too.

I'm starting to become depressed and mildly anxious (not dp'd so much) because I'm convinced I have a neurological condition. MS / ALS / MND who fucking knows.

And I was so close to conquering DP -- I was ready to live again. Now I'm just in my bedroom expecting the worst.

The suffering never ends.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Tingling could be raynauds, migraine aura, "idiopathic neuropathy"…those aren't usually anything big to worry about, next time you see your dr, mention it, but on it's own, it's probably stress


----------

